# DVD codec Winamp



## Bijo (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi there. What is a good DVD codec for Winamp? If there's nothing one for Windows Media Player is good too.


----------



## Lotus4669 (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you tried one of the pre-done codec packs? if not, try this:

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## Bijo (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I just use Winamp for most media files so I think that pack you referred to is a bit too much. Now that I can use Windows Media Player I discover that I actually need a better software DVD player instead. What's the best free one available or could I somehow use Winamp. Windows Media Player as far as I see is a bit limited in the control of a DVD.


----------



## Lotus4669 (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, I use the codec pack I mentioned above which comes with mediaplayer classic. It works great and is completely free. I've had good luck with it running smooth on some older systems as well. I did a lot of research before downloading it, but I understand if it's overkill for you. I wanted to have something that would play pretty much anything I threw at it, and so far this has done just that.


----------



## Bijo (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you saying this classic player that comes with it allows full easy control of DVDs (such as language choice, camera angle, audio choice, and more)? I like how the codec supports so much, but I would then still need a good fast player that has all the complete features that I would ever need.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Bijo said:


> Are you saying this classic player that comes with it allows full easy control of DVDs (such as language choice, camera angle, audio choice, and more)? I like how the codec supports so much, but I would then still need a good fast player that has all the complete features that I would ever need.


You don't have to install some over bloated codec pack to get MPC. MPC has many nice things going for it if you *work *with video, but it may not be exactly what you are looking for.

Here's some free players to try that do not require any codecs to be installed. Try them.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Media_Player_Classic.htm

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Lotus4669 (Jan 6, 2006)

You may find this short article handy as well. It's about playig DVD's using Mediaplayer 11.

http://grok.lsu.edu/Article.aspx?articleId=5022


----------



## Bijo (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. You know what it is? Media Player 11 is so slow when I load files into it. Winamp has always been so fast. And MPC doesn't have a playlist which I don't like. I think I've tried VLC before and I remember it didn't have a playlist either or am I wrong there?


----------

